# back seats



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

my 300zx has back seats and everyone i talk to say they nevers seem them with back seats. y is that?


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

cuz you have the 2+2


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

y is everyone so SHOCKED when they see it?


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

because they're stupid...i dont know


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

lol yea i quess so


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

DSMguy said:


> lol yea i quess so


Says the moron who can't spell 3rd grade words.

Guess.

You.

Why.

Jesus. Go back to the DSM boards or take remedial English. It's sad how pathetic the youth of today has become.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

as i said if ur goin to be a asshole leave my post alone. who fuckin cares about a miss spelt work i dont but i guess u do so just back off my post and u dont have to cry ne more


----------



## rick1475 (Jul 20, 2008)

LMaO
Has any one
Converted
from 2+2 To just 2
If so let me kno
howz it done


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

It's a rare car to most, so I suppose they assume it doesnt exist.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

rick1475 said:


> LMaO
> Has any one
> Converted
> from 2+2 To just 2
> ...


Take out the back seats. They come out with a couple bolts.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

The car will still be longer. . .

After removing the rear seats, cut 8 inches of sheet metal out of the middle and reweld.. . .


----------

